# 2004 Aquabotanic Aquascaping Contest



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The 2004 Aquabotanic Aquascaping Contest is now open for entries! Are you preparing for this year's AGA contest and need some feedback on your layout from accomplished aquascapers? Are you just starting to learn about the aquascaping aspect of the hobby and need some guidance? Do you just have a healthy planted aquarium you just want to show everyone? Seasoned veteran or eager neophyte, plant collector or hard core minimalist, Nature Aquarium Style or Dutch Style or even no style...

Enter the Aquabotanic Aquascaping contest!

Last year, we had over 30 entries from all over the world including Australia, Turkey, Germany, Singapore, Portugal, USA, and more. Aquascapes ranged from miniscule 5 gallon "bonsai"
tanks to 100+ gallons. From experienced aquascapers that went on to achieve high rankings in the
ADA and AGA to beginners entering their first contest ever.

We have an amazing judge line up this year, so please take the advantage of the opportunity!

This year's judge line up will be:

1. Bartek Lipczynski
2. Roger Miller 
3. Gianmarco Bertaccini 
4. Luis Navarro

Contest starts: February 05, 2004
Contest ends: May 1, 2004	
Cost: FREE
Prize: First place prize is a 12 gallon nano cube aquarium complete with filter and 24w 6500K power compact bulb! For those outside the USA, 100 dollars!
All entries have the possibility of being published in FAMA magazine

Email digital entries to:

[email protected]

Send photos, slides, or discs to:

Mike Morrissey
c/o AB Aquascaping Contest 
2115 Erinbrook cres. unit 54
Ottawa, ON 
K1B 4J5 Canada

For further rules and regulations, read:

http://www.aquabotanic.com/2004contestinfo.htm

I better see a good APC member showing in this contest! 

Carlos


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Remember everyone, the AB contest is almost only a month away! Take advantage of the constructive criticism from the excellent panel of judges this year and enter! It's free. 

Carlos


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

What a great time for me to have tanks "In transition" :lol:


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

My 90 gal is only 14 days old  and my 20gal is a massive moss jungle 

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It don't matter Vincent, enter anyway!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Just getting my entry together and was wondering when the latest was it could be emailed. I read the closing date of May 1 but I also have read posts leading me to believe I have missed it now Does anybody know?

Thanks


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I would suspect that they would take anything that reaches them on the 1st


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

:lol: 8) 

Thanks Gomer


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't know where or what you are reading, but the deadline is May 1. As of last week we had over 30 entries, and we are expecting to finish with over 40. I heard Mikes email is filling up yesterday and today. If you have trouble emailing him, let me know, and I can extend the deadline a day or two if needed.

Just like last year, I expect this will be a preview of entries and winners of the AGA contest. From what I have seen so far, we have entries from several people and countries that have never entered either AB or AGA before. I personaly will encourage all the entrants of my contest to enter the AGA as well. I am real excited over this years entries and I can hardly wait til they become open to public view. If you still want to enter, get it in now!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well we finished with 63 incredible entries. I do not know how many were from APC members exactly, but there were several, and most of the members here are also members of my forums. Thank you to everyone who entered and helped in putting this together. Stay tuned for the final judging!


----------



## seadon (Apr 25, 2014)

Can I still enter!...I know I'm a little late, but I can pay a late fee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

